# Oreo and Satine



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I found one. After long hard searching and then buying my 3 females when I couldnt find one. One appeared in my local pet shop 2 weeks ago. Unbelievable. Infact no thats a lie there were THREE. Chocolate foxes I mean. So I went and got her and a chocolate broken sister. The fox appears to be longhaired to and very shiny.

Satine 









Oreo 









Im thinking of breeding my BEC to my cocolate self doe and then breed a buck from the litter to Satine. Should be interesting


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty  My local petshop only ever seems to have agouti and black brokens.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Very cute!  I have a boatload of chocolates, chocolate tans, and variegated both. Are chocolate foxes harder to find/breed?


----------

